# 32 Week check up -Twins doing great - Protein in urine?



## Mea

HI

I had my 32 week scan and consultant appointment today, and the twins are doing great twin 1 is now about 3lb 13oz and twin 2 is now about 4lb 7oz so they are growing nicely.

My urine test showed that i had +1 protein, and my blood pressure has gone up over 2 weeks from 100 over 60 to 120 over 60. So the consultant said just to be on the safe side i need to see my midwife on Monday and get tested again to see if it changes? Anyone else had this?

He also had a little chat about the birth and said as they are both head down looks like a natural delivery will be ok, when i said that i wanted an epidural this time he said that they can cause more problems than help as its not as easy to push with one. So he is trying to encourage me to go without again, can i go through all that pain again??????


----------



## xgem27x

Really funny reading that, your twins are similar weights to what mine were when they were born at 32 weeks, your blood pressure has exactly the same increase and I also had protein in my urine, and both head down! How strange?! 

I had an epidural for my twins, and it was AMAZING!!! I recommend it to everyone! I was having terrible contractions, and then had the epidural and felt absolutley fine, it meant that when I got to the pushing stage I was very calm and relaxed because I hadnt spent the last 8 hours in agony! I couldn't feel myself push at all, but the doctors said I was even though I couldnt feel it, but then I did have forceps to help the delivery as I had to get my first son out as an emergency.. was taken off for c-section but by the time I got to theatre his head was there, so got to deliver naturally yay! 

Anyways, I'm rambling on lol, hope everything goes well, and its completely your decision what pain relief you have, although I do think an epidural is the best! xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. Protein in urine can be normal with twins, I had +2 in the later stages, but it is worth keeping an eye on it because an increase combined with a higher BP can signal pre eclampsia. In my experience tho hun, there were many tests which were borderline in the twin pregnancy, compared with my singletons and it was purely because I was carrying two and never came to anything.

As for epidural, it is usually the case that they recommend one with twins to prepare for the possibility that you may need a section - if it is already in place it is easier to get you quickly to theatre. I am surprised he is resisting it. At the end of the day, you should thank him for his opinion and advice, but firmly state that you would like one!! ;)

I personally would try to manage labour without, but this isn't my pregnancy, or my body - you do whatever makes you feel better about giving birth hun. It's your special day, and you have absolute right over anyone to choose how it might go - within reason of course. My leading twin was always breech, but the other breech boy went head down at around 32wks, so it is still possible for them to change. x


----------



## Mea

Thank you both for your replys, its so good to be able to hear the opnions of people who have actually gone through giving birth to twins as obviously my male consultant has never had to go through childbirth!!!!

xgem27x can i ask how you felt after having the epidural does it take long to wear off etc? What a coincidence with the weights etc, i hope my twins turn out as gorgous as yours.


----------



## Laura2919

I had +1 for 3 of my visits to see my MW. She said it can be normal for twins. 

As for your delivery remember its your choice. If you want to have an epidural then I say have one. You know what you want to do. 
My hospital actually recommended that I have an epidural which didnt bother me cos I wanted one anyway so shows they are all different. I didnt get a chance to have an epidural because I was put to sleep for my section. 
Hope it all goes well when it comes to delivery.


----------



## lizziedripping

Mea - epidural wears off after a few hours, and basically makes you lose all feeling below the waist. I have had 2 now for various reasons, and never had any problems with either. I also had a spinal with my epidural because I had a high chance of PPH and they were assuming I'd need a general quickly - not sure exactly the reasoning behind it. 

Having had both spinals and epidurals on several occasions, I'd say that their administration and the aftermath were absolutely fine x


----------



## mamato2more

Keep eating high protein and loads of water hon! Things will be fine!


----------



## chan8180

Hi cant comment about protein as never had that problem but i did just have the epidural for the twins birth. My first labour was at home in a pool and natural so have experienced both ends to the sprectrum and i have to say by pushing stage with the twins i felt like i had cheated labour as only felt half a dozen strong contractions before the epidural kicked in! 

I was told i could top it up when wanted but did'nt once so could still feel something and presure just not the intense pain. It was much more relaxed and when pushing i could still feel a wierd pressure type pain just without the burning extreme pain if you know what i mean? so pushed my first twin out easy.

My second twin was traverse after both being head down from 28 weeks! he also would'nt turn so was basically pulled out after the consultant reached in and turned him so yes at that point thank god the epidural was in place or i cant imagine what pain i would have been in!

I would'nt change my choice for one minute due to the circumstances and risks or c section with a twin pregnancy, having said that wierdly i love contracting with gas and air and if was ever pregnant again with a singleton would go natural again???

For the after bit i hemorraged so recovery was longer for me as was out of it for 12 hours but i can remember feeling in legs really starting to come back a few hours later so not too long.

Good luck with whatever you choose x


----------



## xgem27x

Mea said:


> Thank you both for your replys, its so good to be able to hear the opnions of people who have actually gone through giving birth to twins as obviously my male consultant has never had to go through childbirth!!!!
> 
> xgem27x can i ask how you felt after having the epidural does it take long to wear off etc? What a coincidence with the weights etc, i hope my twins turn out as gorgous as yours.

Aww thank you, my epidural numbed everything for about an hour, and then I could start to feel things like mini contractions, not painful but I knew when they were, but I couldn't move my legs at all, I had to go onto all fours when I was taken off to theatre to use gravity to help keep twin 1 inside (his cord was hanging out), and all the doctors were rushing me and I was just like "STOP!! I CANT MOVE MY LEGS!!" hahaha it was quite funny! But when I actually got to the pushing stage I couldn't feel contractions so I pushed when I was told to, and although I couldn't feel myself pushing, I could feel them coming out (Frazer tore me << defo felt that!) and the feeling of their legs and bodies coming out! Then I went back to the ward after having them, they went off to SCBU, and I slept for about 30mins, woke up and had my legs back... well I was told I had to be able to lift my legs and stand to go see my twins in SCBU, so my legs didnt have a choice THEY HAD TO WORK!! lol :haha:


----------

